# Bloodline Help Plz......



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

ok i have a ADBA registered pitbull was wondering if there is any way of getting my puppy dejas bloodline with out requesting it from ADBA 

Sire=Doughboy Benjamin Sandlin

Dam=Gypsy Girl Sandlin 

Both parents ADBA registered


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Someone with a peds online account may be able to help if the parents are on there.


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

well i have my puppys adba paper work and have both parents registration number


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

Sire-"DoughBoy Benjamin Sandlin"-K10271AP-83

Dam-"Gypsy Girl Sandlin"-10725AP-30

Any help would be great i found out dejas bloodline but would like to know pedigree

Her blood line is 50% RE and 50% Watchdog


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Well there isnt much you need more than that unless you want stories on the individual dogs. They are bully lines so if you want to know search the site for the RE stuff and the Watchdog stuuf. There is a new bully section that will at least fill you in on the RE stuff.


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

i know about the bloodline clearly. Jus was wondering if some one could help me out with pedigree like i mentioned above both parents are adba just want to know because my puppys parents are huge dad weighs 100lbs and the mom weighs about 75lbs


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I honestly wouldn't keep her in the ADBA simply because ADBA standards are not the same as the american bully standards and I see it pointless to keep a dog in a Reg that it doesnot fit into.
The American Bully Registry

as far as your dogs go, can't find them...what are the grand sire and dams name?

anyways...I am sure someone with better bully knowledge will pop up to help.


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

ok i can register her there but should i wait untill i get the paper work in my name i already requested a 4 generation pedigree


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL Riley Roo, the ADBA has NO standards anymore!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sorry I can't help finding a pedigree. but it would be in your best interest to get the dog registered in your name then you could send off for the pedigree. I also would like to see pic of the dog because, pedigree tell nothing of the dogs conformation.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

SECD said:


> LOL Riley Roo, the ADBA has NO standards anymore!


Let me guess...:flush: right?


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

ok her are some pics of Deja plz let me know what you guys think


----------

